
A viewer/navigation tool for the original Xerox Smalltalk-80 virtual image (C++) - Rochus
https://github.com/rochus-keller/Smalltalk#a-smalltalk-80-image-viewer
======
i_don_t_know
Really nice. Also lots of good stuff in his other repositories (Oberon,
Verilog, Ebnf).

------
pjmlp
Looks quite interesting!

------
ekvintroj
Awesome! :o

